# Seiko 6138 "Bullhead



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

6138 Seiko "Bullhead

original box, strap, 35 years without any revision


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

danyel said:


> 6138 Seiko "Bullhead
> 
> original box, strap, *35 years without any revision*
> 
> ...


This watch must have had a lot of work done when it was pretty new then!

1= Incorrect Hour and Minute hands. Only the speedtimer versions should have the non-lumed hands that are now fitted to this one!

Chronograph Automatic signed dials should have the "lume insert" hands

2= Incorrect subdial hand on 9 O'clock subdial

Should have the same subdial hand on both subdials

3=Bezel and case have had a hard polish

4=Also not sure about that Bezel insert

I'm guessing that you know this already! Right ............ If not then I'm sorry to have to be the bearer of bad news!!!!!!!!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Go on - say it, Paul .... :bull*******:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> danyel said:
> 
> 
> > 6138 Seiko "Bullhead
> ...












a (bad) picure of my speedtimer

how come mine doesent have seiko 5 on the dial


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> a (bad) picure of my speedtimer
> 
> how come mine doesent have seiko 5 on the dial


Seiko produced two versions of the Speed-timer Bullheads Gaz. A "Speed-timer" signed dialed version (your dial) and a "5 Sport Speed-timer" signed dial (see my thread posted earlier today). Did you fit those hands yourself or did you buy it with them already fitted? I quite like the white sweep second hand!


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Go on - say it, Paul ....


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > a (bad) picure of my speedtimer
> ...


bought it as is its a very clean example what colour should the hands be?


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> bought it as is its a very clean example what colour should the hands be?


The sweep/second hand should be red. Although most do fade to orange/yellow! Your one which is white is a replacement/re-paint but looks great. The original hands on these do get repainted alot as they are very prone to fading!


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Might want to take a look here. *How To Buy A Seiko Bullhead *: My link

Yours looks very nice :thumbup:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

the original posters bullhead looks like it has had a dial swap rather than the wrong hands, check the kanji day wheel

wookie


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

wookie said:


> Hi
> 
> the original posters bullhead looks like it has had a dial swap rather than the wrong hands, check the kanji day wheel
> 
> wookie


Nah mine got a kanji/roman date wheel as well


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Brown bullheads also come in additional â€œSpeedTimerâ€ variants. SpeedTimer Bullhead variants were simply those produced for the Japanese Domestic Market. They were sold in Japan and the surrounding areas. Bullheads produced for the rest of the world wore the standard "Chronograph Automatic" markings. There are two versions of the brown bullhead SpeedTimer. One type is marked "Seiko SpeedTimer" at the top of the dial; while the other variant is marked "Seiko 5Sports SpeedTimer" at the top of the dial. No black dialed "speedtimer" version was ever produced by Seiko.

See watchking1's link in the post a few above


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Paul66 said:


> danyel said:
> 
> 
> > 6138 Seiko "Bullhead
> ...





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Go on - say it, Paul ....
> 
> :bull*******:


This new member seems like a genuine collector & has posted some really nice watches in the Russian section,

why don't you lot cut him some slack, It seems to me he does not know, English is his 2nd language so he is probably using Google translate, sotry to offer advice instead of jumping on him!!!! & try make him feel welcome instead

Martin


----------



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

martinzx said:


> Paul66 said:
> 
> 
> > danyel said:
> ...


Thank you, Martin

you're right I do not speak English only Russian and French.

To watch seiko bullhead I do not understand I always had this watch

I am a collector of Russian shows, I have a few different watches.

cordially


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

martinzx said:


> This new member seems like a genuine collector & has posted some really nice watches in the Russian section,
> 
> why don't you lot cut him some slack, It seems to me he does not know, English is his 2nd language so he is probably using Google translate, sotry to offer advice instead of jumping on him!!!! & try make him feel welcome instead
> 
> Martin


That's a fair point, maybe the tone of a couple of my posts was a little harsh. I just got the impression that the opening post may have been a little bit of a wind up as it is obvious to me that the watch has had a lot of work.

My apologies Danyel, I did not mean any offence!

Welcome to the forum....

Paul


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Paul66 said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > This new member seems like a genuine collector & has posted some really nice watches in the Russian section,
> ...


Fair play Paul, good man!

Best regards Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

Paul66 said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > This new member seems like a genuine collector & has posted some really nice watches in the Russian section,
> ...


ok Paul

no problem


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

dont be disheartened danyel its still a very nice example and when the hands are matching with the box and original strap its a very good package.

they are lovely watches and are very collectable ,i have a totally original blue one with original box too also had a brown one but sold it.keep yours and enjoy it ,its very nice.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

martinzx said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Go on - say it, Paul ....
> ...


Apologies from me, too, Danyel. :hi: I must have picked up that bad habit of using the 'B/S' smiley from Skip.


----------

